# Any Help with Shoe Rack Construction



## TurnkeyConst (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey guys. 
Was wondering if anyone had any ideas on the construction of a shoe rack. This is the first we have ever been asked for one and the dimensions would be 65" wide and 92" Tall. The customer is just looking for the shelf design instead of the cubbies. Just wondering if anyone had any ideas where I could get some basic plans for something like this. I can build it like shelves with plywood and all but there is bound to be a better idea. Anyone ever built one with this design that could help out? Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

I would build it like you were building a book shelf. Perhaps in two sections to make it easier to get into the space and so the shelves don't sag. Bore the sides of the cabinet at the spacing you usually space the holes and simply set the shelves on one shelf pin in the back higher than the front. If you have a faceframe on the cabinets the shelves won't slide out. Then I put a small piece of lattice on the shelf to catch the heels of the shoes so they don't slide off. Good luck. :whistling


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with every thing that naptown said.

If you want to dress up the front rail a little bit you can look into a store bought rail like this one from Reva-Shelf

http://www.rev-a-shelf.com/Common/P...ssories&Category=Shoe Rails&Series=CSR Series


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I usually make mine with an angle on the shelves.


----------



## TurnkeyConst (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks guys!! I had the same Ideas as you guy do but you actually helped me put it into perspective. Thanks Leo for the pics. We are going to start work on it first of the week to have it finished by weeks end to install it.


----------



## TurnkeyConst (Feb 14, 2007)

naptown CR said:


> I would build it like you were building a book shelf. Perhaps in two sections to make it easier to get into the space and so the shelves don't sag. Bore the sides of the cabinet at the spacing you usually space the holes and simply set the shelves on one shelf pin in the back higher than the front. If you have a faceframe on the cabinets the shelves won't slide out. Then I put a small piece of lattice on the shelf to catch the heels of the shoes so they don't slide off. Good luck. :whistling



I do think that the 2 section design will be the way to go. Will definitely help in the weight support and also easier to carry up the stairs before they are installed.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

This is two cabinets that can be put together in the closet.
The cabinets share the center style.

Anyway this is a good starting point









If anyone knows how to crop a drawing in MT paint, sure would be nice to know how so I don't have all the necessaries.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

build it like the one kurt russell built for goldie hawn in the movie overboard


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

What do you know I figured out how to crop.
You know there is directions for this stuff?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Image Manipulation


Quickly transform image gamma, brightness, contrast, saturation, hue, posterize from a single dialog, and preview the results in real time. 
Apply various effects such as invert, greyscale, isometric transformations, edge detect, sharpen, unsharp mask, soften, Gaussian blur, emboss, bacteria. 
Use gamma correction on effects to improve the quality of various effects. 
Crop at the touch of a button. 
Resize the canvas. 
Rescale the canvas, enlarging or reducing, using several filter methods.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for writing that Leo. I'll waist no time reading it.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I didn't write it, copy and paste from the MTPaint site.

Ya, I figured you would. No idea how to do it. Just that it says it can be done at the push of a button. I use paint shop pro and have no problem cropping.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> Thanks for writing that Leo. I'll waist no time reading it.:laughing:



I think Leo and Gus are really brothers:whistling

just sayin....


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> I think Leo and Gus are really brothers:whistling
> 
> just sayin....



Maybe so, 

Brothers of completely different mothers.

You gotta like a guy to give him this much flack


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

And fathers too. :laughing:

You like me that much Gus? How sweet.:jester:


----------



## TurnkeyConst (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm saying.... They are bound to be brothers....lol
Hey I'm learnin a little about MTpaint too. What the hey this thread turns out more useful with every post!!


----------



## TurnkeyConst (Feb 14, 2007)

Here you go guys. What do you think? Will be installed on monday as we are awaiting poly to dry:




















It will be installed to the wall and allow color to show through. We will be adding felt to each shelf to 
allow non slipping of the 48 pairs of shoes this thing will carry. This job wouldnt have been able to see 
the light of day if it werent for my new Bosch Table Saw.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

HEY!!!! you copied my design!!!! Who said you could do that!!!! You'll be hearing from my lawyer !! :laughing:


Looks great.


----------



## ClosetPro (Apr 29, 2009)

world llc said:


> build it like the one kurt russell built for goldie hawn in the movie overboard


If I had a dime for every time I hear this.......


----------

